# Querschnitt Lüfterkabel gesucht



## sportage (18. Januar 2012)

*Querschnitt Lüfterkabel gesucht*

Hallo,

so langsam bin ich am Abdrehen. Seit Tagen bin ich am Suchen und finde keine Antwort.

In meinem PC will ich die 6 Lüfter entsprechend verkabeln und anschließen. Die Lüfter sind natürlich an mehreren Plätzen im Gehäuse verteilt. Von daher dürfte klar sein, dass die mitgelieferten Kabel zu kurz sind.

Deswegen will ich die einzelnen Litzen individuell verlängern und sie anschließend mehr oder weniger gebündelt zu den Steckplätzen am MB führen.

Die Frage ist, *welchen Querschnitt haben die Lüfterkabel*? Kommt es mit 0,15qmm hin oder ist es ratsam bei einer Verlängerung von ca. 30-40 cm ein etwas dickeres Kabel (0,5-0,75qmm) zu nehmen?

Bitte seid so nett und laßt die Tipps mit den fertigen Verlängerungen.  Dass es sie gibt weiß ich (liest man ja in diversen Foren immer wieder; und  ich habe inzwischen vieles gelesen, aber keine entsprechenden Antworten  gefunden  ).

Wie sieht denn das aus, wenn ich diverse Verlängerungen mit den Steckverbindungen im Gehäuse habe? Wie soll man das denn vernünftig sleeven?
Von daher kommt nur eine individuelle Verlängerung in Frage.


Die gleiche Frage hätte ich übrigens auch in Bezug auf den Querschnitt der ATX-Stromkabeln, die zum 20/24poligen ATX-Stecker führen.

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand die Infos geben kann.


Gruß

sportage


----------



## Research (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Querschnitt Lüfterkabel gesucht*

Bei den Lüftern sollte es kein dünneres sei, zusammen löten, Schrumpfschlauch drüber, sleeven, fertig.

Bei den anderen. Finger weg! Nimm bitte eine Verlängerung aus dem Laden.


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Querschnitt Lüfterkabel gesucht*

lüfter verbrauchen grad mal 3W bei volllast.
das wären bei 12v 0,25A.
ein kabel mit einem querschnitt von 0,75mm² kann bis zu 10A ab.
das wäre für die lüfter völlig übertrieben.
in deinem fall reichen 0,35mm² locker aus.

desweiteren kommt es auf die länge und verlegeart an.


----------



## sportage (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Querschnitt Lüfterkabel gesucht*

Danke schon mal für die beiden Tipps.

Bei den Kabeln vom NT möchte ich keine vorkonfektionierte Verlängerung nehmen.

Wenn ich die Kabel sleeven will, muss ich die Steckverbindungen entfernen und wenn dabei eine Steckverbindung beschädigt wird, so dass ich einen neuen Pin per Crimp anbringen muss, dann liegt darin im Grunde kein Unterschied zu einer individuellen Verlängerung. 
Nur, dass ich die Verlängerung *nicht im* NT an den dortigen Anschlüssen, sondern irgendwo mittig auf der Strecke zwischen NT und Stecker einfügen will. 
Der Vorteil von den vorgefertigten ist der Entfall des Arbeitsaufwandes. Den nehme ich aber in Kauf, wenn es am Ende ordentlich aussieht.


@dj*viper

0,35mm² ist doch schon mal etwas, was mir weiterhilft. 
Und wie schaut es mit den Stromkabeln aus?


sportage


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Querschnitt Lüfterkabel gesucht*

stromkabeln? meinst du die, aus dem NT kommen?
für den atx stecker würde ich 0,75mm² nehmen, die kann 10A ab.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Querschnitt Lüfterkabel gesucht*

Schau mal hier gibt es Verlängerungskabel mit 30 / 60 / 90 cm fertig gesleeved


----------



## sportage (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Querschnitt Lüfterkabel gesucht*



> stromkabeln? meinst du die, aus dem NT kommen?



Genau die meinte ich. Die "Kabelverbindung" vom NT Gehäuse zum 20/24poligen ATX-Stecker, welcher am MB eingesteckt wird.


----------



## Alucard_911 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Querschnitt Lüfterkabel gesucht*

Moin moin, er wird zwar *sportage* nicht mehr groß interessieren weil der Post jetzt schon über 2 Jahre alt ist
aber ich habe vorhin mal nachgemessen weil ich vor der selben Frage stand.


Ein *Lüfterkabel* ( Verlängerung eines Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2 gemessen ohne Isolierung ) hat einen Durchmesser von *0,5mm* .
Wenn man das gesammte Kabel misst ( also inc. Isolierung ) dann sind es 1,3mm .


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ein *Molex Kabel* ( altes Y-Kabel was ich noch hatte. Ebensfalls ohne Isolierung gemessen ) hat einen Durchmesser von *1,0mm* .
Wenn man das gesammte Kabel misst ( also inc. Isolierung ) dann sind es 2,1mm .


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fileicht hilft das den jenigen die im Internet auf der Suche nach einer Antwort auf diese Frage sind.

Gruß
Alu


----------

